#  Vorstellungen >   Wer kann MRT-Befund vom Kniegelenk erklären? >

## Blueswoman

*Hallo, liebe Freunde, ich bin neu hier und begrüße alle sehr* *herzlich.*  Nun bräuchte ich dringend Euren Rat, da ich seit längerem Knieprobleme habe. Deswegen hatte ich 2010 zweimal eine Arthroskopie am linken Knie (die erste im Mai und die zweite im Oktober 2010). Seit der zweiten OP bin ich krankgeschrieben.   Bei der ersten OP war es ein eingerissener Meniskus, beim zweiten Mal eine Gewebswucherung. Zuvor konnte ich das Knie nicht mehr gerade machen, es war im Winkel gebeugt und ich konnte mit diesem Bein nicht auftreten.  Außer dem Brettgefühl im Knie (Steifheits- und Druckgefühl) und der geringen Belastbarkeit auf diesem Bein, kamen jetzt noch Hüft- und Rückenbeschwerden dazu. Verdacht auf einen Bandscheibenvorfall und Ischiasbeschwerden sind bereits letztes Jahr vermutet worden: L5/S1 - M51, 2V  Lumboischialgie re. IM54. 4RG   ISG-Blockierung re. M99.04RG.  Nun habe ich im Dez. 10 eine Kernspintomographie vom linken Kniegelenk machen lassen mit folgendem Befund:    Nachweis eines deutlichen flächigen Knochenmarksödems am lateralen Fernurcondylus, angedeutet auch im medialen Tibiakopf. Der Innenmeniskus weist streifige Signalveränderung in allen Abschnitten auf. Intakter Außenmeniskus. Am medialen Fernurcondylus umschriebener Knorpeldefekt. Medial ist der Knorpel ausgedünnt. Der retropatellare Knorpel zeigt erhebliche Defekte vor allem an der medialen Facette. Auch die Patella weist im entsprechenden Anteil Knochenmarködeme auf. Kreuzbänder, Kollateralbänder, Quadrizeps- und Patellarsehne sind intakt. Gelenkerguss.  *Beurteilung*: Umschriebene osteochondrale Läsion am lateralen Fernurcondylus mit ausgedehntem Knochenmarködem in der unmittelbaren Umgebung. Angedeutete Ödeme auch im medialen Tibiakopf sowie in der Patella. Retropatellbar ebenfalls bis viergradige Knorpeldefekte. Mukoide Degeneration des gesamten Innenmeniskus, dabei keine umschriebe Rissbildung. Intakter Bandapparat. Gelenkerguss.  Kann mir jemand diesen Befund in einfachen Worten erklären? Vielen Dank!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net 
Für alle die, die Antworten möchten bitte hier Antworten: http://www.patientenfragen.net/schul...en-t27993.html 
Sonst verteilen sich die Antworten über 2 Themen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------

